# so on my first day of work at mac i think i'll wear..



## pinkhandgrenade (Dec 13, 2007)

a black tutu, black super thick tights, a black corset, and ballet flats.  a blazer because it's cold (tut+blazer inspired by a maxmara window).

would they kill me?


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 13, 2007)

i think that sounds great!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 13, 2007)

I think it sounds adorable


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkhandgrenade* 

 
_would they kill me?_

 
They would so not kill you! 

Sounds funky!


----------

